# ¿Polaridades de mi relé?



## mariobm (Mar 23, 2011)

Buenas acabo de comprar un relé de 12v y resulta que no viene marcado en ningun sitio cuales son los + y -, y para que sirve cada clavija (es un relé de dos conectores).

Este es mi relé.





Lo quiero para encender dos ventiladores de 12v para enfriar una etapa.
Se supone que debe de haber 
- una entrada de energia para que active el relé (remote de la radio)
- su negativo
- una entrada de energia de 12v (desde la bateria)
- su negativo
- Dos positivos para los ventiladores+
- Sus dos negativos

/tambien me preguntaba y creo k estoy en lo cierto, si puedo juntar todos los negativos/

gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 23, 2011)

En un Rele es indistinto la polaridad, ya que simplemente es un inductor (del lado del control) y del otro lado una llave.

No llego a leer bien el modelo, pero simplemente busca su datasheet para encontrar las conexiones si en en propio rele no lo indica.


----------



## mariobm (Mar 23, 2011)

es el modelo 40.52 de 12v y 2 conectores

es decir, que la llave, serian las 2 primeras patillas (a la izquierda)
la 2º fila es por la que podria entrar la energia,
y las 2 siguientes y ultimas, son a las que enchufar los ventiladores

asi ¿¿

muchas gracias



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> En un Rele es indistinto la polaridad, ya que simplemente es un inductor (del lado del control) y del otro lado una llave.
> 
> No llego a leer bien el modelo, pero simplemente busca su datasheet para encontrar las conexiones si en en propio rele no lo indica.




es el modelo 40.52 de 12v y 2 conectores

es decir, que la llave, serian las 2 primeras patillas (a la izquierda)
la 2º fila es por la que podria entrar la energia,
y las 2 siguientes y ultimas, son a las que enchufar los ventiladores

asi ¿¿

muchas gracias


----------



## arg (Mar 23, 2011)

Un rele no lleva polaridad hasta que le pongas el diodo en la bobina en paralelo, ya te basas en la polaridad del diodo igual se lo puedes poner como gustes no hay una regla.

segun veo

donde esta la bobina 1B esa el la entrada de 12v con que lo exitaras,  
de izq a derecha. 

      I --      I--I--I
1B -     1-2-3

donde entrara la energia es en 2, sin activar el rele esta conectado con 1, al activarlo se conecta con 2.

segun lo que logra apreciar, esto cambia dependiendo del rele, no todos vienen con el mismo puente


----------



## rash (Mar 23, 2011)

Los dos de la izquierda para activar el rele, es decir, positivo y negativo para que el rele se active...

En las seis patillas de la derecha:
Los cables de la batería para alimentar los reles --- a los dos del centro.
Los ventiladores en paralelo van a los dos que se encuetran más a la derecha....

Tienes que tener en cuenta la polaridad... para que los ventiladores muevan el aire en el sentido correcto

saludos


----------

